# problem running gps on GummyCharged_GBE_2.0



## Schifsky23 (Oct 10, 2011)

I use navigation all the time so this is driving me crazy. I can't get the gps to ever lock onto my signal. I have tried to use GPStest and that doesn't help. any ideas!

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## fixxxer2012 (Jul 31, 2011)

weird as i get an instant gps lock.


----------



## shrike1978 (Sep 2, 2011)

When I was running GBE, I was slow to get locked initially. I used the app GPS Status from the Market to get AGPS data, and then I just let it sit for a few minutes afterward until it got a lock. After that, I didn't have any issues. Faster Fix is an option too. It seems to help maginally.


----------



## skatastic (Aug 30, 2011)

I had the Incredible before the charge and I think the GPS hardware in the charge is just inferior. With the dinc I used to get very fast locks, I could use it on airplanes and it just generally was very smooth. With the Charge my experience with the GPS is just bad in comparison. The locks are slower (sometimes I can drive over a mile or so before it picks up on my location). I've never gotten a lock with the charge when i was on a flight. I get this poor performance out of the stock rom, gummy gbe, and now I'm running with infinity. As far as radios, I've used the EP1Q, EP1W, and the new one that I forgot the name of. I get pretty much the same lousy GPS no matter what. I even used CM7 for a few minutes since JT has a test build out there.


----------



## Schifsky23 (Oct 10, 2011)

"skatastic said:


> I had the Incredible before the charge and I think the GPS hardware in the charge is just inferior. With the dinc I used to get very fast locks, I could use it on airplanes and it just generally was very smooth. With the Charge my experience with the GPS is just bad in comparison. The locks are slower (sometimes I can drive over a mile or so before it picks up on my location). I've never gotten a lock with the charge when i was on a flight. I get this poor performance out of the stock rom, gummy gbe, and now I'm running with infinity. As far as radios, I've used the EP1Q, EP1W, and the new one that I forgot the name of. I get pretty much the same lousy GPS no matter what. I even used CM7 for a few minutes since JT has a test build out there.


Well I had some problems with stock nowhere in caparison to with gbe 2.0 gps status has helped some but very little I guess I'll just go back to the 1.5rc didn't have any problems with it in that version I know the phone has issues just wanted to see if anyone else experienced amplified issues with it on gbe 2.0

Sent from my Gummy Charged GBE 2.0 using RootzWiki Forums


----------

